# Pics of the new Discus.



## krazypara3165 (29 Dec 2012)

As promised i have finally got round to taking some pics of the discus. cheers to the guys that helped me out learning how to take reasonable aquarium pictures with a slr as i was having difficulties.

Heres the results! still not happy with them but far better quality than i was achieving with my mobile phone pictures. would also like to say thanks to Steve at Punchard Discus for the stunning fish! 














and one of the tetras...


----------



## Westyggx (29 Dec 2012)

Looking great mate!


----------



## mvasingh (30 Dec 2012)

What substrate are you using?


----------



## Alastair (30 Dec 2012)

mvasingh said:


> What substrate are you using?



Looks a bit like the jbl sansibar sand. 
Great pics though and lovely discus. Although I've heard that darker substrate actually makes the discus not show there true colour?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazypara3165 (30 Dec 2012)

its just basic black sand i got from ebay. alastair, your correct. in pidgeon blood species its can make "peppering" worse. i only have two of them (the orange ones) that should hopefully turn deep red so hopefully it will be less noticable. however most of the substrate is covered by plants anyway.


----------



## Tamshoe (30 Dec 2012)

Some nice looking Discus there dude


----------



## Matt Warner (30 Dec 2012)

Nice looking discus. They look very healthy


----------



## Scott Dav (31 Dec 2012)

very nice looking fish you have there.


----------



## krazypara3165 (6 Jan 2013)

cheers! they are still really timid and its been hard going getting them to eat but on the rare occasion they pop out from their hiding places they look awesome! managed to take a few more pics on the slr today that im really pleased with!


----------



## Westyggx (6 Jan 2013)

Out of interest mate how much did you pay for these?


----------



## krazypara3165 (6 Jan 2013)

they are only juvinile fish so around 20-25 pounds per fish, the full sized ones were going for around 80. Ive been told that keeping discus is a lot easier with quality stock so all of mine are from steve punchard of punchard discus!


----------



## martinmjr62 (11 Jan 2013)

Lovely fish. I really love discus but they just seem difficult to keep from what I understand


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tamshoe (13 Jan 2013)

Cool pics, I bet they look great in the flesh.


----------



## krazypara3165 (13 Jan 2013)

martinmjr62 said:


> Lovely fish. I really love discus but they just seem difficult to keep from what I understand
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont believe the hype! Quality bred discus are not as hard to keep as they make you believe. Mine are kept in tap water (matured for 24 hours) but there are an awful lot of people that swear by r.o with daily water changes which is simply not needed.  The best advice I can give is if you buy them from a breeder that keeps them in tap water (dependant on how hard your tap water is) and you shouldnt have too many problems.


----------



## krazypara3165 (13 Jan 2013)

Tamshoe said:


> Cool pics, I bet they look great in the flesh.


----------



## krazypara3165 (13 Jan 2013)

Tamshoe said:


> Cool pics, I bet they look great in the flesh.


There fantastic! Just cant wait for their full colours to come out!!!


----------



## roadmaster (14 Jan 2013)

Are handsome fish, I raised some domestic juveniles a few year's back ,and the frequent water changes were due to several small feeding's per day for juveniles to achieve good development/growth.the young fish need more protein's to achieve the development, growth i desired.
Fish grew quickly, and were near five inches inside a year with three weekly 50% water changes and three or four feeding's a day.
Would agree that R/O water is not needed for domestic(tank raised) fish.
Only trouble I expierienced was with blood worm's (maybe bad batch). Once i excluded these from their diet,,no more issues.


----------

